# XMOD problems



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

My boys have three of these cars, which were a blast when new.

1. The first car was given as a gift, however, it was over the return period before we tried it. It won't work. It just does not recieve a go signal, yet will turn the tires.

2. 2nd car just won't go. We have tried new motors.

3. 3rd car has lights that work, but won't go. In fact, it was really choppy as if the signal was cutting out.

Any ideas of what might be wrong? Where can you get parts for these other than Radio Shack?

Thanks.


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

one18th.com
atomicmods.com (i think)


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I had one that never turned left  Want to buy it for parts?


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

atomic mods has everything you need


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

e-bay brother!! you can find things that for them that most people dont even know exist for these cars.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

badassrevo said:


> atomic mods has everything you need


www.atomicmodes.com is a great site, As badassrevo said it has everything you will need.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

lol easiest thing to do make sure they arent the same frequency. then it may be ur area. if u have planes over u alot or ur by the water where there alot of boats or sumtin. if ur not by any of those things then its probably the reciver or the speed control. check those also. o and if u want to go to a store to buy parts go to a hobby town or any hobby store.


----------

